

Lesson Learned: One Month Into the $5 Web App Challenge - gpxl
http://www.gerlandopiro.com/2013/02/27/lesson-learned-one-month-into-the-5-dollars-web-app-challenge

======
rosenjon
"It’s been one month since I decided to try launching a product with the goal
of generating $5 in profit."

I'm confused. Why is this a challenge?

~~~
gpxl
I'm challenging myself, I wrote a post about it here:
[http://www.gerlandopiro.com/2013/01/27/starting-
the-5-dollar...](http://www.gerlandopiro.com/2013/01/27/starting-
the-5-dollars-web-app-challenge)

I've updated the line to be more clear.

~~~
rosenjon
Got it. Makes sense now. I like that idea. I struggle with some of the same
issues. Just get it out there and iterate...

